# Help shipping goods back home



## detter (Apr 9, 2013)

I am in need of a shipper who can help me ship household goods back to the US. Has anyone done this, or have suggestions for a reputable shipper?

Total volume is about the equivalent of half of a 20 ft. container.

FWIW, I will be shipping from Jilin Prov., Yanji City.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If your in no rush get quotes from shipping companies like panalpina, but there are also locals (not the movers) for a 10 cube container and use a local moving company. In the US the same, get a local trucker. It costs time but saves $$$$. Be carefull trucking in the us seems not to be cheap so look at the landing seaport.
Good luck


----------

